# UPDATE Orig Post-Walmart Faded Glory Organic baby pjs-recalled?



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Update-Walmart got back to me. They found the paperwork & it turns out they were recalled for "long strings in the footsies". Not awful-I will keep mine & periodically check them & trim.

I try to avoid Walmart, but times are rough with DH out of work so I have been picking up the $5 organic cotton pjs for dd2 made by Faded Glory. The other day I had 2 at the register & they said they couldn't sell me one of them because it came up recalled???? But no one there could tell me why & I haven't been able to find out online anywhere yet. I am curious plus have several others & want to make sure they are ok. I keep wondering if there is lead in the zipper.

Anyone hear anything??


----------



## Lilymomma (Oct 9, 2007)

My DD is wearing some right now... Please post if you figure out what it is (and I'll do the same). Hope that was a fluke!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I've googled this in like four different directions, and I'm not finding anything. I think if a big company like Walmart was recalling something, it'd be out there someplace. All I found was a Faded Glory recall from 2008 that was for lip gloss and jewelry. Could it have been a glitch in the computer system maybe? I'm going to keep my eyes open-- I just bought a few of these for a friend. Also, my three year old has Faded Glory pjs (probably not the same ones, but they DO have a zipper). So I'm wondering.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah-I'm getting a little frustrated that I can't find anything. The associate at the register didn't speak english well. She said if I needed more info, I would need to ask a Mgr but then there wasn't one nearby. But she checked it twice & it came up recalled.

I am wondering if the wrong tag had been attached to it. Maybe I should just run back in there Monday & find out for real.

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

You know, I was trying to buy a Lego bin from the toy section at Walmart the other day, and the same thing happened to me. It came up "recalled". I haven't found anything online about it either. We have some of those organic pjs too. I'm hoping it is some strange Walmart computer thing, and not a real recall.


----------



## barnyardmommy (Mar 10, 2011)

I was there today and had specifically gone to buy more of these. Love the zippers vs. snaps! They were pulling them off the shelves en masse and also said thay have been recalled. Funniest thing? My son was born Jan 7, 2011, and all of these I have bought have been SINCE you guys posted about this. I, too, cannot find anything about the recall online. I will, however, be taking mine back to Walmart for a refund. Let me know if you have more info! Thanks!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

subbign... my dad just bought my newborn a pair-- said they were only a buck! I wonder whats going on with them?


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Ya know...I forgot all about this (OP here) and also forgot I had sent walmart an email & never heard back. I am on the phone with the 1/800 # now. I happened to keep the tags on the last pair I purchased & gave her the sku but she is having a hard time finding anything. We both googled it & now there are other msg boards talking about it but no one knows why. I would think it has to be either a mistake, lead in the zipper/snap or not meeting flame res. stds???

She's getting a supervisor...we'll see what happens.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope-no one at Corporate can answer & I called a store nearby & they can't tell me anything either. A supervisor is looking into it. She did say she could see in the system that they wont be ordering them anymore but she doesn't know why, can't find out anything about why they were recalled and also can't provide me with any answer on how I could return them & get my $ back since they don't all come up as being recalled.

Very, VERY frustrating. I am also annoyed because a few times I paid $5/pair & a few times I paid $7/pair. I don't know whether to let DD2 keep wearing them or what...


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

I used to work in a retail setting like Wal-Mart. I'm guessing this was not a safety recall, but rather a decision to no longer carry and item. In the system it would show up as 'recalled' as in recalled to the main warehouse, where the items would be sold to another store (think Big Lots type store). It was a big hassle, because we wouldn't get notified to pull the item, but suddenly we wouldn't be able to ring the item up anymore to sell it.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

bump for update from walmart


----------

